# Anyone had any experience with Axe Music online store?



## Swee_tone (Mar 23, 2009)

I left an email , never got a response to questions on an item. 

I also left a phone message , asking them to return my call, gave them my number.... nothing.

Is this the norm? 

Do they have a decent return policy if I ordered online, or should I go elsewhere?


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

i bought from them once with no complaints


----------



## Wired (Jul 21, 2009)

if its anything like their in store service I'd avoid.


----------



## kruts (Apr 30, 2006)

Wired said:


> if its anything like their in store service I'd avoid.


How about providing some details about your experience? Your statement was rather terse.

I bought a peavey JSX head on-line from them. I had an awesome experience, prompt shipping, thank-you card with a complimentary guitar lesson voucher, stickers, and even chocolates! Very courteous and friendly service. I would deal with them again.


----------



## Wired (Jul 21, 2009)

Yea no problem.

My cousin and I used to goto Axe a lot as kids because it was the place everyone knew about because of the commercial... and their just that very infomercial. They seem to cater to thre different players: the starter, the self-proclaimed virtuoso, and the metal head. 

Stuff is overpriced compared to ANY other local shop.

The staff are pushy, rude, and will fight to be part of "the deal" so they can get in on the commission. 

I went back as an older more mature player (can I say that turning 25 in a month?) and found that little's changed. The sales staff are still very "used car salesman" and push the deals on you, don't listen to your needs/wants.

I went in looking for a Tele and a Fender Bassman... but I was being shown a Krank and a Schecter...because "they rip!"

When I started playing some of my songs to get a feel of the guitar... and keep in mind I'm a rhythm player with not much "soloing flair"...the salesman came in, and took the guitar and mentioned something about how I'm not playing it properly... then decided he should play something that involved a lot of tapping, sweeps, and other crazy licks.

Whatever...


I guess online you don't gotta deal with those interactions.

But, for me, I'll goto Avenue Guitars or Long & McQuade where I'm treated with respect and don't get product shoved at me that doesn't interest me.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I ordered an amp once. It showed stock in the warehouse when I ordered it, didn't get conformation for about a week. When I did hear from them it was to say the amp I wanted was out of stock so I canceled the transaction.

Interesting sidebar.....before ordering, I had called the Edmonton Axe to inquire if they had one in stock. They did not. But I have a feeling the saleman I spoke to withdrew it from the warehouse leaving zero stock. He
called me about the same time I cancled to say he now had one in the store.
It kinda rubbed me the wrong way so I told him I wasn't interested anymore.
Haven't ordered anything since. 

I still go to the Axe store because their strings are a good price, but that's all I ever buy there.


----------



## kruts (Apr 30, 2006)

Wired said:


> Yea no problem.
> 
> My cousin and I used to goto Axe a lot as kids because it was the place everyone knew about because of the commercial... and their just that very infomercial. They seem to cater to thre different players: the starter, the self-proclaimed virtuoso, and the metal head.
> 
> ...


Wow - thanks for the write-up. Unbelievable. Ya, on-line was a totally different experience for me.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmm, quite a different story than the Calgary store.

Its not the store I frequent the most--but I do stop in and I have bought gear there.

Some of the salesmen are better than others though. I've encountered very helpful ones recently,that let you look in peace, but haven't disappeared either.

Years ago they had a couple that I found a bit overbearing, but a couple of others that were very helpful.

Not saying the Edmonton store isn't different, just contrasting with the Calgary store.

THen maybe it's that I'm older than you that I get a different reaction.


----------



## wayne (Apr 8, 2009)

My drummer has made a couple of purchases online from them and speaks very highly of them. Sounds from this thread like the in-person, in-store experience is different


----------



## Swee_tone (Mar 23, 2009)

Ok well thanks guys.
It's just a lttle strange they didn't reply to my email or phone message. Maybe they are under-staffed like most big business and have the staff concentrate on where the $ come from.

Maybe i'll give them a try then.
My big concern though, is if I get a defective product, or am disatisfied with it, and the return policies etc.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

I bought two times from them, but it wasn't some big expenses, a mike and a boom stand on another order.

I received the items no problems, but I remember that they were not very "communicative" when I sent them emails inquiring about my orders. At the time I ordered from them because they were much cheaper (shipping included) than all the stores I looked here in Montreal...


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

If I couldn't get an answer back after an email and leaving a phone message I'd avoid them.


----------



## twoonie2 (Jan 19, 2008)

I've bought from them several times over the years and never had any issues.. 
even returned a guitar once - and all went smoothly.

but it's been a while since my last order.. so who knows.. things may have changed..


----------



## silvergrey (Aug 12, 2009)

If at all possible support your local guitar shop. (Unless, of course, it is really bad) I have found that it pays to develop a relationship with local businesses. If you have a bad experience, communicate with the owner/upper level manager. They might think they have a great sales formula and not have any idea of the customer's perception of it. If this still doesn't change anything, vote with your foot and go somewhere else.
I love our local store-Mountain Music in Hamilton, ON.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> If I couldn't get an answer back after an email and leaving a phone message I'd avoid them.


Same here. I emailed about a pedal I wanted to buy online and didn't receive a response. Tried again and nothing. Since then, I've never bothered.

TG


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I have lots of experience with Axe. Mixed bag, really.

There have been previous threads and threads on other forums about their online experience...nothing stands out as drastically bad, but their service is pretty universally weak. I have not dealt with them online.

The Calgary store is much better, both service and selection, than Edmonton. Edmonton cannot seem to get guys in their guitar dept who don't come across as slimy and pushy, as referenced by another poster above.

They absolutely will not (or at least have not in my experience) budge from sticker pricing.....I went there a couple of years ago to buy a guitar for son's grad, offered to buy 2 if they would give a small discount, they wouldn't budge even a nickel so they only sold one that day. This was on a $1000 guitar + a $600 guitar, it's not like I was trying to buy 2 budget specials. That said, a buddy who likes to shop there tells me he was offered a discount on an amp recently.

All that said, they are getting a bit better on their pricing very recently, and have brought in some new lines....so they appear to be getting a little more aggressive. For example, they now have Egnaters in the Edmonton store, as well as an increased selection of Oranges and Marshalls. They are competitive with L&M on Fender pricing.

I bought a Mira there a while back, they were clearly the best price of any of the local (Alberta) PRS dealers.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

silvergrey said:


> If at all possible support your local guitar shop. (Unless, of course, it is really bad) I have found that it pays to develop a relationship with local businesses. If you have a bad experience, communicate with the owner/upper level manager. They might think they have a great sales formula and not have any idea of the customer's perception of it. If this still doesn't change anything, vote with your foot and go somewhere else.
> I love our local store-Mountain Music in Hamilton, ON.


Yeah - ++ on that. Here you are trying to spend your money in their store and they can't be bothered to even communicate with you. I would communicate with them only once more - I would go into the store and tell the manager the story and then tell him that because of that they lost your business, now and for the future - regardless of their prices.
If I was a business owner and my staff were treating potential customers that way there would be hell to pay. With the economy in the tank you would think that a business would want to welcome customers - even if they just wanted a few picks.

Brian


----------



## Swee_tone (Mar 23, 2009)

I dont know if it is that they can't be bothered to call back. Although it is a major concern, if and when you buy an item.

My wife has worked in retail for years, and the problem is that they stretch the employees too thin, and they can't possibly get to everyone and everything. That's the problem with companies today... save paying wages at all costs!

The item I want from them is over $65 cheaper then L&M! I can't imagine they are making enough profits to have an excess of staff?

Still... customer communication should be the priority.

I think i'll pay more and buy at L&M.


----------



## Wired (Jul 21, 2009)

Rockin Rick from Axe Music shops at Long & McQuade.... true story, I sold him a strat.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Wired said:


> Rockin Rick from Axe Music shops at Long & McQuade.... true story, I sold him a strat.


Was it a one of a kind?


----------



## Wired (Jul 21, 2009)

guitarman2 said:


> Was it a one of a kind?



no, American DLX


----------



## megadan (Feb 5, 2006)

I bought my monitors online from them a few years ago, good price, shipped fast, no complaints.

A few months ago I bought a new Squier VM Jazz from L&M - they wouldn't budge an inch on price. I printed off the page for the same bass from Axe, $100 cheaper(!) and brought it in so I could get it for the proper price.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

keto said:


> The Calgary store is much better, both service and selection, than Edmonton. Edmonton cannot seem to get guys in their guitar dept who don't come across as slimy and pushy, as referenced by another poster above.


Years ago in Calgary there was a salesman I encountered at Axe that fit the description, "slimy and pushy", but that was a long time ago.

However I have heard good things about the drum department in Edmonton.


----------

